# Any furries on EVE Online?



## Scorch1162 (Jan 24, 2009)

just wondering if there are any EVE Online players here because I've seen a discussion about furries somewhere in the game.

if anyone plays EVE Online, please reply and then send an eve mail to Tycho1138 when you play.


----------



## Tasuric (Jan 24, 2009)

Scorch1162 said:


> just wondering if there are any EVE Online players here because I've seen a discussion about furries somewhere in the game.
> 
> if anyone plays EVE Online, please reply and then send an eve mail to Tycho1138 when you play.



There's plenty, most of em don't advertise it because.. well, they'd be ridiculed.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 24, 2009)

rapetrain haven't brakes


----------



## Greyscale (Jan 24, 2009)

Athena Nyx

I log in once a week, if that. I'm on right now though... station spinning...


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 24, 2009)

i have an inactive account, haven't played in ages

i think i miss the goonfleet propaganda the most http://www.youtube.com/user/FeythabolisRose


----------



## Tabr (Jan 25, 2009)

Tasuric said:


> There's plenty, most of em don't advertise it because.. well, they'd be ridiculed.



Definitely this.


----------



## Lord-Typhon (Jun 21, 2012)

I beg to differ, there's a chat channel they all use, and so far no one has been ridiculed over it from what i have seen.


----------



## grimtotem (Jun 28, 2012)

theres like 3 channels and a whole bunch of pro furball corps.


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 28, 2012)

3 years man

3 fucking years


----------



## DatBadger (Jun 28, 2012)

What Tasuric said.
That, and it's too easy to get stabbed in the back on EVE. I'd rather not supply more ammunition.


----------



## grimtotem (Jul 8, 2012)

selling 3yearold combat account msg me if interested.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 9, 2012)

Name is the same as my forum name. I have been on EVE on and off since 2009. Feel free to message me by the way. The amount of time I have spent on it is unreal (mainly staying up till the early hours to take part in a 200 man fleet battle). I can easily understand why new people to the game get very overwhelmed with what's going on and the tutorials that are supposed to teach you about it aren't that great. Luckily, I had a friend who had played EVE before me so he was able to teach me all the basics better than that tutorial woman...


----------



## Cynicism (Jul 21, 2012)

I've been playing for about two years, my pvp pilot has around 30m skill points.

 I'm not subscribed right now, couldn't find good 0.0 space in the south.


----------



## Folf Pawpad (Jan 8, 2014)

If anyone on EVE Online is looking for a foxy furry mission buddy just look me up^^ Wolven Tiber^^ or my alt FoxKight Tiber.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 16, 2014)

I play, and fairly often too. I can be contacted as Dani Maulerant in game.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 17, 2014)

I often play Eve. Getting into level 4 missions at the moment. C=
My in-game name is Treacle Fox


----------



## Draconas (Jan 17, 2014)

I play randomly, currently doing random shit in null with a corp, draconas109 ign


----------



## Destova (Jan 31, 2014)

Old thread is old, but I play as well. Jacob Alduin is my in game name. I won't turn this into recruitment. xD


----------

